# Bonita/Mackerel fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

First step: Hump the shank of the hook several times. This helps keep the body from twisting on the shank. The hook I used is a Mustad 34011, long shank, stainless steel.









Second step: I added a little white maribou and wrapped the hook shank with thread. I'm showing the body I cut in this step too. I folded the peel and stick mylar material (Witchcraft Tape Products) and cut it like I would cut a paper valentine.










Third step: Remove the backing from the body material then fold it around the hook. Next, add eyes. (Peel and stick eyes from Witchcraft Tape Products.) 










Finally, epoxy the body.

To fish this fly, cast into feeding fish and allow it to sink. Do not twitch, just let it sink. It looks like this when sinking. It flutters down like an injured or dead baitfish.

/
\
/
\

I used modern material for this fly. Dad cut the body out of a tin can way back when. Later I used tooth paste tubes. This was before the advent of aluminum cans.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I gotta try this one. 

Using an aluminum can appeals to my thrifty instincts.....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

That is money right there......Best i've seen in a while. Well done


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice.Definitely going to give it a try. Looks like it would durable also.<SPAN lang=EN>


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Naah, not terribly durable but easy to tie and cheap too. This may be the easiest fly I know of to catch Bonita and mackerel on, though. Just let it sink on a slack line. Works great in a chum line too.


----------

